# How many times should you BD when your ovulating?



## DressageDiva

Should we do it more than once a day or is every day sufficient?

How quickly do those swimmer regenerate??

Thank you :)


----------



## BBgirl

Sperm take 24-36 hours to regenerate. In fact the prime time for sperm quality is 1-2 days after last bd/masturbation. However, if your OH has a less than optimal sperm count 2 days is the recommended wait. Medical evidence shows a slight improvement in your chances if you bd every day around your fertile week instead of every second day. But at an39 and 40 I conceived after only 2 months each time doing the bd every 2 days. Now we've been trying daily around ovulation and no luck. Plus I've read so many threads by women who have conceived even in their 40s doing the bd every day. The general impression I am getting is that younger couples can conceive really easily whether they bd every day or every 2 days. But older couples seem to do better if they bd every 2 days. This is only my impression but the answer to your question is that sperm have optimal quality and quantity after a recovery period of 24-36 hours and 48 hours if there are any concerns about your OH's count. The biggest problem is that people wait til day 13-14 of their cycle when they should be bd'ing from day 7. Sperm live for 2-3 days whereas the egg only lives 18-24 hours. So it's absolutely crucial that you time the bd earlier than ovulation, not wait til ovulation. Also a tip is to pop your hips on a pillow or two during the bd and don't get up to go to the loo for at least 30-60 minutes after to give the swimmers the best chance. Good luck and do let us know if any of these tips help you get your BFP! Plus don't forget it helps your chances if you both take conception vitamins, we take Pregnacare Conception His & Hers from Boots. x


----------



## DressageDiva

BBgirl said:


> Sperm take 24-36 hours to regenerate. In fact the prime time for sperm quality is 1-2 days after last bd/masturbation. However, if your OH has a less than optimal sperm count 2 days is the recommended wait. Medical evidence shows a slight improvement in your chances if you bd every day around your fertile week instead of every second day. But at an39 and 40 I conceived after only 2 months each time doing the bd every 2 days. Now we've been trying daily around ovulation and no luck. Plus I've read so many threads by women who have conceived even in their 40s doing the bd every day. The general impression I am getting is that younger couples can conceive really easily whether they bd every day or every 2 days. But older couples seem to do better if they bd every 2 days. This is only my impression but the answer to your question is that sperm have optimal quality and quantity after a recovery period of 24-36 hours and 48 hours if there are any concerns about your OH's count. The biggest problem is that people wait til day 13-14 of their cycle when they should be bd'ing from day 7. Sperm live for 2-3 days whereas the egg only lives 18-24 hours. So it's absolutely crucial that you time the bd earlier than ovulation, not wait til ovulation. Also a tip is to pop your hips on a pillow or two during the bd and don't get up to go to the loo for at least 30-60 minutes after to give the swimmers the best chance. Good luck and do let us know if any of these tips help you get your BFP! Plus don't forget it helps your chances if you both take conception vitamins, we take Pregnacare Conception His & Hers from Boots. x

Thank you sooo much for such a detailed reply! 

As far as we know there are no issues with hubbys swimmers, i am 36 so thats the issue (he is 30) but I wasnt sure about the regen time so thats great thank you:hugs:

I have just started taking Pregnacare, and am doing the pillow under hips and not going to to loo straight after too :)

Fingers crossed for a BFP for Xmas!!!! xx


----------



## BBgirl

Oh one correction, I meant to say I'd read so many stories about older couples getting pregnant when they bd every other day, not every day, sorry. xxx


----------



## Seity

We only did it once the month we conceived. Yep, just the once that entire month. Go ahead and do it more if you can, but if not don't worry about it.


----------



## Deethehippy

We did it twice on the month we conceived (and only once during the 'fertile' time) whereas previous months we were at it like rabbits - who knows! :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Ill throw caution to the wind, im 38 and have been pregnant 6 times in the last two years ! We have lost 5 unfortunately. At first we used to BD every day when I got my first positive OPK and then take a break on O day and BD the next two days. Sometimes it worked sometimes it didnt.

To get this pregnancy I read about a lady who BD every 18 hours from pos opk mainly for the eggy not for the sperm and hey presto it worked, it was hard work but we went away for the weekend and made sure it was just the two of us xxx


----------



## BBgirl

hey fluffyblue. That is wonderful news. And it sounds like you've got a winnning formula with so many pregnancies. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. Can I recap, how many times do you recommend to bd after your smiley face day? Do you think bd'ing in the morning makes a difference?


----------



## fluffyblue

I used the simple OPK as well as the digi, we did it every 18 hours but started at midnight one night so it made it 6pm the following day etc etc. It did help that it was a weekend. They say the egg has a 12 hour shelf life but you will never know when its actually been released. My FS said we always missed the egg and whilst yes the sperm does regenerate they are always regenerating if you know what I mean, ie some crap ones are released along with good ones whilst some are still building up so there will always be some good sperm in every dose !!

My hubby is 42 and we put him on Zinc to help strengthen the swim and it seemed to work for us x


----------



## fluffyblue

Missed the bit about the morning part, I heard it doesnt really make a difference for the woman but maybe for the man as he is rested more. All I would say is definately put your legs up in the air, I have a tilted uterus and we think half of the conception problems was the sperm were getting tired getting over the hill !! So when I put my bum up on the cushion for about half hour and legs in the air it seemed to work xx


----------



## sarahincanada

BBgirl said:


> The biggest problem is that people wait til day 13-14 of their cycle when they should be bd'ing from day 7.


I just wanted to comment that this is not really correct as it really depends on how long your cycle is. I usually ovulate around CD18, so doing it from day 7 is not needed and days 13/14 onwards would actually be the right time for me.

to the original poster: ive always been wondering this! Ive been using the sperm meets egg plan which has you bding every other day then 3 days in a row once you get the positive ov test. when i met with my fertility specialist she said every other day is fine and if i did CD15, 17, 19 I would cover all bases. but this month we ended up doing it everyday around that time as I never got a positive ov so I was nervous :wacko:


----------



## mumoffive

every other day :) It worked for me! x


----------



## DressageDiva

sarahincanada said:


> BBgirl said:
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is that people wait til day 13-14 of their cycle when they should be bd'ing from day 7.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to comment that this is not really correct as it really depends on how long your cycle is. I usually ovulate around CD18, so doing it from day 7 is not needed and days 13/14 onwards would actually be the right time for me.
> 
> to the original poster: ive always been wondering this! Ive been using the sperm meets egg plan which has you bding every other day then 3 days in a row once you get the positive ov test. when i met with my fertility specialist she said every other day is fine and if i did CD15, 17, 19 I would cover all bases. but this month we ended up doing it everyday around that time as I never got a positive ov so I was nervous :wacko:Click to expand...

Hiya

We were doing the sperm meets egg plan too! I think our problem has been not doing it enough BEFORE ovulation maybe? We do it every day once I get my smiley face and no joy :(

xx


----------



## BBgirl

Yes I agree I didn't make that statement very clear. I should have stated that if you have a 28 day cycle and leave it til CD13 or CD14 this could well be too late. I have read a really interesting medical research article recently. In it the doctors measure urine oestrogen and progesterone levels daily in women of all different ages and different cycle lengths. They showed that, as expected, women with shorter cycles have earlier ovulation days and vice versa. So, no surprise there. But what was surprising was that even women who have very regular cycles have quite a big variation in the ovulation day, i.e. a broad range of days is normal, even if, let's say your cycle length is 26 days like mine. So I could ovulate anywhere from CD7 to CD15 for example, not just always CD12 or CD13. There can also be 2 problems relying on opks- first problem is that some women ovulate on the day of the smiley face, so waiting to bd on that day is too late for them, since it can take a day for the sperm to reach the egg. The other problem is that if their OH has not ejaculated recently then the semen has more damaged sperm in it. Optimum semen for highest percentage of healthy sperm is 24-48 hours since the last bd. So, if you wait for the smiley face every month this could be the cause of failing to conceive.


----------



## DressageDiva

Thank you BBgirl, that is very useful. We have been abstaining from after AF finishes to about day 12 so this is good to know!
x


----------

